# wanted r35 front bumper daylight right side



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

Hi,
wanted nisssan gt-r r35 front bumper daylight right side.


thank you


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

nobody has?


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

bump


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

cash waiting


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There hard to get hold of as there very expensive new.

Ebay has them on from time to time other than that try Middlehurst Nissan.

I have had a few used ones but nothing spare at the minute, dba stuff is hard to get hold of as I am waiting for a used bumper skin, because I have all the parts to make a complete front bumper.

Thanks


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

Skint said:


> There hard to get hold of as there very expensive new.
> 
> Ebay has them on from time to time other than that try Middlehurst Nissan.
> 
> ...


If you will have right side take me a shout please. I find a pair in USA, but i looking only for right side.

Thank you


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is yours a 2/3 wire led?


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

Skint said:


> Is yours a 2/3 wire led?


yes, it is


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

£1300 from UK nissan dealer, brand new.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He only needs one, so just £650. Joke really.

I asked if he need 2 or 3 pin but I did***8217;nt get the correct reply.

I have every part of a front bumper but no skin to finish things off, may look at parting it out if one does***8217;nt show up soon.


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

Skint said:


> He only needs one, so just £650. Joke really.
> 
> I asked if he need 2 or 3 pin but I did’nt get the correct reply.
> 
> I have every part of a front bumper but no skin to finish things off, may look at parting it out if one does’nt show up soon.


Can you write email? Ill sent fotos.

Thanks


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

still need, 3pin

thanks


----------



## Mindaugas (May 17, 2014)

At last bought it.

thank you


----------

